# Supplies are Ordered...bring on the Harvest!



## 4score (Jul 27, 2017)

Time is flying by. The last of THREE bottling sessions of our 2016 Rhone blends will be this weekend, then we can start focusing on the 2017 plan. Together with @NorCal, we are planning on Cabernet Sauvignon, Tempranillo and Chardonnay. Over 7100 pounds of grapes!!

A lot of logistics involved, including bins, transportation, crush, fermentation, press (maybe trying out a new bladder press), more wine movement a few storage locations). An important element here is making sure we have the right supplies for the planned quantities. Thanks to detailed calculation spreadsheets on Google Docs (sheets) developed by @NorCal, we canlook at all the things we need for fermentation and develop orders. Some items are already out-of-stock!

Lodi Labs: Tartaric, D47 yeast, Go Ferm, Enoferm Beta MLF, ACTI-ML
Gusmer Enterprises: Avante yeast (used to be called Andante), CH16 MLF
More Wine: SO2, Ferm K, Reagents for SO2 testing

Avante yeast is the yeast that guarantees no H2S. Worked so well on our 2016.

Off to the races!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 27, 2017)

I need to start filling my cart with supplies. Thanks for the reminder. My partner will likely be out of town during harvest, so I'll be back to going on my own this year. He's still buying in, but I have to do all the work.


----------



## 4score (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah, I was shocked to see "out of stock" on some items....that's why we went to three suppliers to get everything. It turns out that it's a cheaper deal on some items too!


----------



## 4score (Jul 28, 2017)

There's one other area where we are also running against the clock. I'm out of room in my little chilled "winery" room and we will have an extra barrel to manage through the next year. My daughter and son-in-law just bought a house in a neighboring town and they have an area under the house that has a sloped dirt floor and is fairly (relatively) cool. We are shoveling the dirt out to try and level it. Plan is to put in pavers, add some insulation/walls and a window A/C and create a nice size wine storage area suitable for bottles and barrels! We're still moving dirt. :0 Tick Tock. I haven't broken the news to my daughter that we're doing the Tempranillo crush at her house! Then, she gets a crash course on winemaking 101....care and feeding.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 28, 2017)

OK, soliciting input on yeasts. Here's what I'm thinking thus far:

Pinot Noir: RC212 or AMH 
Cabernet Franc: BM4X4 (or maybe GRE)
Merlot: RP15 or D254
Malbec: No clue - looking for ideas

If it matters, I will probably blend the CF with some Merlot - could go as crazy as 50/50.

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 28, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, soliciting input on yeasts. Here's what I'm thinking thus far:
> 
> Pinot Noir: RC212 or AMH
> Cabernet Franc: BM4X4 (or maybe GRE)
> ...




A friend of mine once suggested using D254 for Malbec. That is also seconded by Scott Labs.  I used D254 for a CC Showcase Malbec, and was happy with the result (but cannot, of course, say it was due to the yeast).

Hard to go wrong on RC212 for Pinot!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 29, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> A friend of mine once suggested using D254 for Malbec. That is also seconded by Scott Labs. I used D254 for a CC Showcase Malbec, and was happy with the result (but cannot, of course, say it was due to the yeast).
> 
> Hard to go wrong on RC212 for Pinot!



Had forgotten about my 2013 juice & grapes Malbec. Thanks!

Got everything ordered - except for the Opti-Malo and Acti-ML. MoreWine is backordered on them. Anyone have another good place? I'm going back to VP41 on the MLB.


----------



## ceeaton (Jul 29, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, soliciting input on yeasts. Here's what I'm thinking thus far:
> 
> ...
> Cabernet Franc: BM4X4 (or maybe GRE)
> ...



Remember, GRE is going to burn through that ferment, less time on those skins! I'm usuing AMH for my next Cab Franc.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 29, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Remember, GRE is going to burn through that ferment, less time on those skins! I'm usuing AMH for my next Cab Franc.



I decided on BM4X4 for the CF. 

Still undecided on the Pinot. I have some AMH that I bought for my Zin last fall and didn't use. Also ordered some RC212, which I am leaning toward at the moment.


----------



## ceeaton (Jul 29, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I decided on BM4X4 for the CF.
> 
> Still undecided on the Pinot. I have some AMH that I bought for my Zin last fall and didn't use. Also ordered some RC212, which I am leaning toward at the moment.


AMH seems to be at the opposite of the spectrum in ferment time verses the GRE. That Lanza Zin I did last Fall took nearly two weeks to complete with the AMH. I was worried it would be my first "stalled" ferment. But it kept chugging along (was well fed from beginning to the middle). Finished very dry (0.992) so did it's job well.

I wish I had done another Zin with RC-212, because I really like that yeast too. I would say that the Zin with the AMH has no off flavors or odors (no notes on the carboy that I see), usually RC-212 needs some extra nutrients so it doesn't smell like a cow barn, but any finished wine I've used it on has never displayed those flavors.

I'd do ene-mene-minee-mo and pick between the two of them.

Rots of ruck!
(was watching some Jetsons w/kids)

Edit: used RC 212 on my Pinot bucket + lug 'o grapes from Harford (Spring 2016). Tipped the carboy, tastes really good but I don't have anything to compare it with. Wish I could teleport you a sample, maybe in a few more years (I'll send it via Amazon drone).


----------



## stickman (Jul 29, 2017)

Last season I used RC212 on the Sonoma Pinot from grapes, it went well without problems or odors, but the must was high in natural nutrients, so I only added some vitamin blend.


----------



## 4score (Jul 30, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Had forgotten about my 2013 juice & grapes Malbec. Thanks!
> 
> Got everything ordered - except for the Opti-Malo and Acti-ML. MoreWine is backordered on them. Anyone have another good place? I'm going back to VP41 on the MLB.



Lodi Labs has ACTI-ML


----------



## 4score (Aug 4, 2017)

Supplies are ready!


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 5, 2017)

You've prompted me to start my shopping list! The Avante looks like a good choice. Hopefully Gusmer will ship just one kilo.


----------



## geek (Aug 6, 2017)

I tried that Avante yeast on a 6gal batch and it worked really well.
Wish we could buy in small 6gr packages [emoji30]


----------



## 4score (Aug 6, 2017)

The Avante is perfect for us. It handles high temps and high alcohol levels. Best of all, there is NO chance of H2S!!! A great yeast strain!


----------



## kevinlfifer (Aug 7, 2017)

I did 60 gal of Chilean Cab Franc, Split into 2 - 30 gal batches, both with r-212. One with double the oak (3 lbs chips, both med. and dark French oak) , the other with 1.5 lbs chips, and 5 gal Brehm Pinot Noir frozen grapes. Bulk aging now and seems like they are both gonna be BIG reds.


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 8, 2017)

I bought my supplies from MoreWine and all except Lallizyme EX came from CA warehouse. It arrived today from the PA warehouse perfectly unscathed from it's cross country trip. I guess when you pack an 8 gram pouch in a 12x12x16 box stuffed with three layers of bubble wrap there's a good chance the pouch won't shatter or break in transit. I too often have to order just a pack or two of yeast or something small and wonder why they don't use padded envelopes on really small items.

No real complaints, just makes me shake my head a little. I also just realized I DIDN'T order my yeast with everything else! Guess I'll be getting another carton shipment or two later this week.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 8, 2017)

Kraffty said:


> I also just realized I DIDN'T order my yeast with everything else! Guess I'll be getting another carton shipment or two later this week.
> Mike



Thanks Mike! You just helped me realize I didn't order any Lallzyme or Opti-Red.


----------



## Steve_M (Aug 8, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks Mike! You just helped me realize I didn't order any Lallzyme or Opti-Red.


 me too.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 17, 2017)

MoreWine is still out of stock on the Opti'Malo and it looks like Lodi doesn't carry it. Is there another product Lodi has that is a good MLB nutrient?


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey Jim, don't know of any substitutes but I've found it available on amazon.
Mike


----------



## 4score (Aug 17, 2017)

ACTI-ML is what we use. It was out of stock at More Wine but I just got a notification that they now have more in.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 18, 2017)

http://www.keystonehomebrew.com/shop/microessentials-oenos-ml-nutrient-10-grams.html



I bought this in store. But they also ship packages. Same stuff as opti-malo made by MicroEssentials. Did 2 mlf's in spring (my 1sts), used opti on one and this on the other. No hiccups.

Sidenot: @Boatboy, if you ever found yourself near this shop I recommend a stop. Not sure if you ever end up heading east or not It's huge, attached to a winery, has finished kits on tap while you shop (as well as beer). Just a legit spot.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 18, 2017)

4score said:


> ACTI-ML is what we use. It was out of stock at More Wine but I just got a notification that they now have more in.



I use Acti-ML as a 'starter', and dose the wine with Opti'Malo for nutrient. Do you guys use any nutrient at all?


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm wanting to order Peptic Enzyme but don't know if there is any difference between the liquid or powder. Liquid is much more expensive I think. I read it takes more powder then liquid. I'm wanting it to help clear my peach wine


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 18, 2017)

Kraffty said:


> Hey Jim, don't know of any substitutes but I've found it available on amazon.
> Mike



Huh. Who knew? (apparently you did)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## jgmann67 (Aug 18, 2017)

I just placed my order for my supplies from More Wine, too. Put my MLB and nutrient in the freezer from last year (unused, still sealed in packages). I'm hoping it is still good for this season.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 18, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> I just placed my order for my supplies from More Wine, too. Put my MLB and nutrient in the freezer from last year (unused, still sealed in packages). I'm hoping it is still good for this season.




I was just about to ask about this. What else should be refrigerated besides yeast? Everything I've read says under 77° is fine for most of the nutrient. I never worried about it before, but lodilabs additives and yeast all came in ziplock bags. Morewine items were fully sealed

I have 2 different malo nutrients from last year sealed unrefrigerated. Optimalo seems fine-double bagged. But Microessential malo nutrient is all gummed up--in a single ziplock.


----------



## jgmann67 (Aug 18, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I was just about to ask about this. What else should be refrigerated besides yeast?




I typically only buy what I need for the season. But, ended up with these when my MLF wouldn't start and Craig came over with some dregs from his Lanza zin. Worked wonderfully and I didn't need to use it.

For the powders though, I kinda think moisture is your enemy more than temperature. I had some tannin powder that just turned into clumps in 60% humidity over the course of 6 months.


----------



## 4score (Aug 19, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I use Acti-ML as a 'starter', and dose the wine with Opti'Malo for nutrient. Do you guys use any nutrient at all?



We've just been using it at the start as it can help strengthen the development of bacteria growth under difficult conditions. After that, MLF always finishes without problems.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 19, 2017)

Picked up a few supplies on my way back from commiting a larceny. All for $40.00 off Craigslist. The corker corked 30 bottles of wine before the lady gave up on winemaking.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice steal. I mean score!!


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 19, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Picked up a few supplies on my way back from commiting a larceny. All for $40.00 off Craigslist. The corker corked 30 bottles of wine before the lady gave up on winemaking.




What corker have you been using before this purchase?


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 20, 2017)

I've only bottled 15 bottles so far and was using the one with the double levers. I wasn't even looking for a corker. The lady had 3 carboys for $30.00 and said she would throw in a floor corker for an extra $10.00. At the time I didn't know it had so little use. I was way more then pleasantly surprised.


----------



## jgmann67 (Aug 20, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I've only bottled 15 bottles so far and was using the one with the double levers. I wasn't even looking for a corker. The lady had 3 carboys for $30.00 and said she would throw in a floor corker for an extra $10.00. At the time I didn't know it had so little use. I was way more then pleasantly surprised.




You're going to love the floor corker.


----------

